
The Unix-Haters Handbook (1994) [pdf] - lfpa2
http://web.mit.edu/~simsong/www/ugh.pdf
======
thefutureisnow
The ironic part is that Apple is based on a UNIX, Microsoft is hawking Linux
in Azure, and Linux is running most of the internet.

I think in 2015 we've gotten to the point where we have our cake and we're
eating it too. Some people got used to the command line tools and love them,
others have fancy GUIs that do what we'd expect. Regardless worth a read even
for UNIX users.

~~~
scott_karana
> Regardless worth a read even for UNIX users

 _Especially_ for UNIX users, I'd say! ;)

------
harrumph
I remember this. Re-reading the Dennis Ritchie-penned "anti-foreword" is
awesome. Dennis was such a giant.

------
skarap
A great book. It talks about valid, serious points and does in such a playful
style that makes reading a breez.

------
crimsonalucard
valid points in the intro. I feel this way about html.

